# Me and my Hario Skerton want to get into the wonderful world of brewed coffee...



## old soul song (May 21, 2014)

The past few months have been a revelation coffee wise. I always loved coffee but was always disappointed with the results I would get at home with pre-ground and my moka pot (yeah I know). Since then I've done a lot of research here and there and made a few purchases that have me well on my way down the espresso route (fresh beans, Mignon grinder, Gaggia Classic soon).

I do have a Hario Skerton though and all this talk of mind blowing brewed coffee is very intriguing. I've invested a lot in the espresso side of things but I was wondering if I could use my Hario Skerton to experiment with brewing. What method would you recommend that wouldn't cost a massive amount to get started with. I love the look of pourover but I'm not really able to fork out £50 for a new kettle at the mo. I do have a french press in the cupboard but I'm sure I read that the Skerton isn't great at french press grind.

Any info or advice would be gratefully received!

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

A pour over kettle isn't absolutely necessary but helps keep pouring precise. There is a Tiamo pouring jug for around £20 that does the job. You could buy a plastic V60 funnel and some papers on Ebay for around £11-£12 and use an ordinary kettle. Alternatively, an Aeropress at around £20-£25 is an excellent brewed coffee method. You could certainly use your Skerton for brewed coffee grind too.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I use my skerton most days with my small Chemex and get good results, I pour the water in with a milk jug. For a v60 the pouring kettle is much better as you have a far wider area of grounds and need to get that circular distribution of water.

The aeropress would be suited to the skerton too.

The skerton suffers from poor design, the coarser you go the more the burr 'wobbles' so you get complete uneven grind with loads of fines at v60 or especially french press level. Orphan espresso sell a mod for the skerton that allows you to grind for french press, but it will no longer grind fine if you do this.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

The easiest and cheapest method would probably be a Clever Coffee Dripper. I've found that, depending on factors such as roast level and brewing time, it doesn't need a particularly coarse grind, so may work well with the Hario.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

old soul song said:


> I do have a french press in the cupboard but I'm sure I read that the Skerton isn't great at french press grind.
> 
> Any info or advice would be gratefully received!
> 
> Thanks


There really isn't such a thing as French press grind, if you have a grinder that does a nice coarse & even grind then that's obviously an option. But if your grinder gets very uneven at coarse settings, go finer, the biggest hurdle is keeping silt out of the cup (add the water first & don't plunge the plunger).

I have used the "Clear" grinder (same burrs as Skerton), set fine, with fair results.


----------



## old soul song (May 21, 2014)

Thanks so much for all the advice guys. Appreciate it. I think I'm going to purchase an Aeropress and experiment with that for the time being. There are so many bits of kit I want to get but I need to master one before I get distracted and move on to the next! Just out of curiosity, is brewed coffee generally always drank black?


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Let us know how you get on with the aero press. I had the same choice a while back and went for pour over, using a normal kettle and a jug to start with and the results were ok.


----------

